# Mushroom Pate - T&T/Rec Ideas



## *amy* (Aug 17, 2007)

The discussion about Pate/chicken livers reminded me of this recipe I made long ago. I tweaked the seasonings as I went along (to my taste). Here is the basic idea with a few suggestions. Feel free to personalize the ingredients to your taste.

1 small onion, chopped
1-2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 tbl oil 
2 tbl water
1 tbl dry sherry
1 cup mushrooms, chopped (I used button, but you can use a combo of shroooms or any shroom you like)
Salt & freshly-ground black pepper, to taste
1/4 cup chopped walnuts (or any nut of choice - cashews, toasted pine nuts, almonds)
1 tbl soy sauce
few dashes of worcestershire (or hot sauce, if you want a little kick)

Saute garlic and onions in oil a few minutes. Add water, sherry & shrooms, stir & cook about 5 mins. Season to taste, and let cool. 

Combine all together either in a mixing bowl or in a food processor - don't over mix, as you want a chunky consistency. Check the seasonings again and adjust to your taste. Transfer mixture to a bowl & chill.

Garnish suggestions -chopped parsley and/or a sprinkle of paprika before serving.

Serving suggestions - serve as a dip for crudites or crackers, spread on a baguette or bruschetta -- or use the filling in puff pastry:

mushroom-pate-filled-puff-pastry-stars/

Adding in chopped sun-dried tomatoes is another suggestion - or using a spreadable herbed cream cheese. Another idea - use the mushroom pate in place of foie gras in a beef or salmon wellington (prior to wrapping in puff pastry).


----------



## QSis (Nov 15, 2007)

*amy* said:


> The discussion about Pate/chicken livers reminded me of this recipe I made long ago. I tweaked the seasonings as I went along (to my taste). Here is the basic idea with a few suggestions. Feel free to personalize the ingredients to your taste.
> 
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 1-2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
> ...


 
Hi amy!  

I'm cruising through the Appetizer forum, looking for a couple to make for Thanksgiving Day (we start the appetizers around 2 and have dinner around 7).

I like the idea of a mushroom pate, but where's the "glue"  or fat, in your recipe?  

If I don't use the cream cheese (I am planning another cream cheese appetizer that Roxy posted), won't your recipe turn out like kind of liquid-y duxelles, rather than a smooth, or even country-style, pate?

Lee


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds a bit more like a chunky dip rather than a traditional pate, so it shouldn't be liquidy and you shouldn't need cream cheese in it either.  Most of the added liquid is being cooked off.  You could load it into celery sticks rather than serve it as a dip if you wanted to.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 15, 2007)

Q, it should be chunky, rather than smooth/spreadable. No cream cheese is added or 'glue'.

ETA:  Chunky And Nutty.


----------

